# Question re pelagic fishing and fall weather patterns



## LRAD (Aug 13, 2009)

Thinking about making a run out to Nipple / Elbow on Friday if the weather holds. Forecast is for sunny skies, with moderate north wind in the wake of a cold front - my question is, do cold fronts this time of year seem to impact blue water fishing? Obviously, at some point the water will get cool enough that most pelagic species will move further south, but water temps still look to be in the high 70s / low 80s. Just curious if there was any "conventional wisdom" re pelagic fish behavior in the wake of a fall cold front - fish deeper, slower, dark colors, stay home and save your $ b/c the fish have lockjaw - anything.


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

Fall fishing is usually great..fish sometimes are in shallower chasing bait. We get a lot of wahoos on the edges. Find the blue water offshore and any current/structure and your in business. Usually you will have a good shot at white marlin bites, along with the standard dolphin/wahoo/BF tuna and occcassional YFT.


----------



## LRAD (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks for the response. We have had some wahoo / mahi success in falls past, but never this late into Oct.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Watch the water temps out there. If the temps stay above 72-73 degrees or so, you can/will have action with wahoo and billfish. The dolphin will slow to a trickle in the nipple/elbow area once the water temps drop below about 74. I've caught them in colder water but not with any abundance. The perfect all-around temps in those areas are usually betwenn 75-80 degrees; like it is now.


----------

